# Am I being silly?............



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know if it's just me, or do you folks feel the same way? I had to take my little Maggie (lab mix) to our vet today. She's 6 mo. old now, and it was time for the "surgery". I had to have my husband take her this morning, because I couldn't stand the thought of leaving her there. I also have worried myself to death today thinking that she may be feeling abandoned, and wondering if she's crying tonite missing her home. Is that just silliness? But, you see, Maggie was dumped out on the streets at 8-10 weeks of age. She was picked up by our local dogcatcher and taken in. I found her the day before she was scheduled to be euthanized. And, even though I already have two dogs, 20 horses, 2 cats, and several chickens............ I could not bear the thought of this sweet little creature being put to sleep at just 10 weeks of life. It just couldn't happen. I brought her home with me, and I've fallen in love with her. She has also fallen in love with me, and will not leave my side. Anyway, that's why I've worried so much about her today. I'm wondering if she feels she has once again been dumped. 
Believe you me, when I pick her up tomorrow, she'll get more hugs & kisses than she can handle. I can't wait!!!
Here's a picture of Maggie the day I got her from the pound in late April, and one that I took last weekend.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a cutie!!! I don;t think your being silly at all. we all develop strong bonds with our dogs and our dogs with us. But time is a concept they no nothing about so it is longer for you than her. She will have a day or two of feeling different because something happened to her surgery wise but it won't be less effection for you.

Hooch


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Hooch! That makes me feel so much better.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad I could help.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are not being silly. I miss mine being away from them during the day. I think she wont feel abandoned because she is going to be sleeping most of the time. And I am sure the vet techs are going to be spoiling her. She will so happy to be home and being spoiled by you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Silly???? Not at all!!! I dropped Daisey off at the groomers this morning and I'm worried sick about her. Bonds of true trust & friendship are rare and need to be appreciated more.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

No you're not being silly! I completely understand what you're feeling. Luckily my vet allows you to drop them off in the morning if you VOW within an inch of your life that they will not receive anything to eat or drink after midnight. I prefer doing that because I cannot the thought of them being alone in that cage longer than they have to be. Especially Abby, who we rescued also. I was so afraid she'd think she'd been abandoned again too.

BTW: Maggie is absolutely precious! I can see why you fell in love with her in an instant. It's hard to believe that such a precious life could be taken at 10 weeks old. Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You sound pretty normal to me! If you weren't worried...then that would be silly.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

You are not being silly at all. You are a concerned dog mom. Not a thing wrong with that!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

You're not being silly AT ALL. I was a nervous wreck when Charlie got neutered. They are part of the family just like children.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you look through the old threads, you will see many members writing on this board the day they dropped their dogs off to be fixed. All of them with the same feelings. It is normal.


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the kind, and encouraging words. We picked Maggie up about an hour ago. The vet techs had her in the reception area playing with her as they were eating lunch! LOL!! She was having a ball. But, she is glad to be home now with her other two buddies, and I'm relieved and happy also! Thanks again!


----------

